

Unity 8 search lense does not include Amazon results by default - pachydermic
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2840401/ubuntus-unity-8-desktop-removes-the-amazon-search-spyware.html

======
pachydermic
Many people are still upset that it ever included Amazon results - the article
casts doubt on the idea that this is even a victory for privacy advocates
since it took so long for Canonical to back down.

I say "better late than never".

